# Backside 180 ?



## Sweet2114 (Dec 25, 2010)

When doing this trick should you land "blind" in the opposite direction your going, ride away switch and then turn your head or should your have your chin already on your back shoulder and ride away switch facing the way your going?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

It really depends on how much air time you get. If you just do a bs 180 on flatground, you will most likely land blind for a split second and then start riding away switch. But if you have a little more airtime, you should be blind for a second, but should be looking switch before you even land. Landing with your chin on your back shoulder is not recommended because this could cause a over rotation and the dreaded edge catch.


----------



## Sweet2114 (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up, now I understand why I have been catching that edge on those bs 1's. I will try the blind and turn tomorrow.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

this is hands down the best BS 180 tutorial YouTube - Backside 180 Snowboard Trick Tip with Louis Purucker


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I always land looking back at the landing. It's important to do that because your head slows your rotation this way and sets you in a straight trajectory down the landing.


----------



## Sweet2114 (Dec 25, 2010)

Extremo said:


> I always land looking back at the landing. It's important to do that because your head slows your rotation this way and sets you in a straight trajectory down the landing.


Thanks for all the good advice. I landed about 25 today but now having problems with the revet. HELP?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Go toe edge to toe edge and keep looking back at the landing until you ride away before turning your head in the direction you're going. If you turn your head too soon back down the mountain then your momentum will throw you into a revert. As you get better on your edges, when landing switch, you'll be able to stomp them on either edge without reverting. It's important to get this because you'll have the same problem when spinning back 5's and it takes a little bit of effort to stop reverting as you rotate larger spins on steeper landings.


----------



## Sweet2114 (Dec 25, 2010)

Makes sense, I’ve been landing flat. I’ll be back out tomorrow and land on that toe edge. Will follow up with the results. Thanks for the help!


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Extremo said:


> I always land looking back at the landing. It's important to do that because your head slows your rotation this way and sets you in a straight trajectory down the landing.


This is exactly it.


----------



## Sweet2114 (Dec 25, 2010)

SAddiction said:


> This is exactly it.


Extremo, 
I was able to land on the toe edge but as soon as I looked down hill the revert would happen again. I then tried to analyze my switch riding a bit more and my FS 1's. I came up with the conclusion that maybe I was winding up to much and the momentum was carrying me around. I then tried a few with minimal to no windup just mostly hip and leg rotation. That work and allowed me to ride away clean switch. Unfortunately the couple I landed successfully were on my last run. I won’t be back out until next Saturday. I feel my conclusion needs to be tested more before I can definitely say that that’s what it was. If you do read this let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Without complicating this too much...it helps me to initiate the spin with my back shoulder. When you start throwing it with your front shoulder it will create too much of a spin. I don't know...you def don't want to over think it but it is a balance of spinning enough but not too much. 

When I throw my back 180's I use my back shoulder and look at the landing behind me. When I bs 360 I turn my head and throw it with both shoulders equally. When I bs 540 I start throwing it predominantly with my front shoulder and really turning my head. It's something that will take time to learn but keep at it and the feeling will just come. Take your time and get the 180 dialed in and you'll be on your way to adding 180's to your spins.


----------

